# Eric Liiliebridge goes 2254 raw @275



## turbobusa (Dec 17, 2013)

Eric Lilliebridge- 2,254lbs PR Raw total w/ wraps @ 275lbs (Almost 2,309lbs!!) - YouTube






Sooo close!!!!. .   Very cool.......!   T


----------



## xmen1234 (Dec 17, 2013)

Beast!


----------



## srd1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Guys a fucking monster great post thanks turbo


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 17, 2013)

Major weight!


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 18, 2013)

That puts him withiin 51 lbs of stan efferding's all time raw total record. 
Kinda stout for 23 yrs old .... ... psych turned me on to him and Derek.
Thanks psych!!..... T


----------



## feen (Dec 22, 2013)

Damn


----------



## Jedew (Dec 22, 2013)

Is he for real, too strong.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 22, 2013)

What a beast! 

He will get the record for sure!

Hawk


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 24, 2013)

Wild!!


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 25, 2013)

Hey Chicken and Iron when you are out here we will plan a day and run out there and train. Its about an hour or less west of here .
Thanks, T...


----------

